# mortise jig



## larry t (Sep 8, 2007)

Just a little heads up in case there's anyone as dumb as I am. Made a dandy tabletop mortise jig so I can use loose tenons. The jig is designed so you can cut 1st mortise in leg and then turn it over and face it the other direction while lining up center of mortise with centerpoint on jig.

After cutting both mortises I see that there not lining up top to bottom.After much head scratching and asking a few friends what they thought the problem was it finally hit me THE MORTISE MUST BE OF EQUAL LENGTH ON BOTH SIDES OF THE CENTER LINE or they won't be in line BIG DUH.

Hope this may help someone who like me sometimes can't see the forest for the trees:fie:


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Larry! Welcome to Router Forums. You don't have to worry about dumb! You said that it hit You. We are all then dumb, because it doesn't hit Us. Thats why We all belong. We all have questions. Glad that You can help us with some head scratching.And thank you for signing in correctly. You can check all uploads on our post, and enjoy.


----------



## TomOhio (Feb 24, 2010)

Mr Putz said:


> Made a dandy tabletop mortise jig so I can use loose tenons. The jig is designed so you can cut 1st mortise in leg and then turn it over and face it the other direction while lining up center of mortise with centerpoint on jig.


Can you post a picture? I think we'd all be interested in seeing this!! Thanks!


----------



## cyber7 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Mr Putz
Ditto  Please send a picture...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mr Putz said:


> Just a little heads up in case there's anyone as dumb as I am. Made a dandy tabletop mortise jig so I can use loose tenons. The jig is designed so you can cut 1st mortise in leg and then turn it over and face it the other direction while lining up center of mortise with centerpoint on jig.
> 
> After cutting both mortises I see that there not lining up top to bottom.After much head scratching and asking a few friends what they thought the problem was it finally hit me THE MORTISE MUST BE OF EQUAL LENGTH ON BOTH SIDES OF THE CENTER LINE or they won't be in line BIG DUH.
> 
> Hope this may help someone who like me sometimes can't see the forest for the trees:fie:


Hi Larry,

For my loose tenon work I use the Beadlock system.

Great tight fit every time.

But if you post a picture of your jig.....

James


----------

